# R-100 less than 2 months away!! March 17-19



## Adams Family (Jan 18, 2017)

We will be shooting fri after 12:00March 17 as well .


----------



## Calebem88 (Jan 20, 2017)

Foes the banks county archery club still have weekly shoots?


----------



## brownitisdown (Jan 26, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## brownitisdown (Jan 29, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 2, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 4, 2017)

*R-100 is getting closer !!!*

R-100 is right around the corner . Just wanted to let everyone know that this is not only a tournament for the competition shooters , but mostly for the family to get to a chance to shoot together . As long as they have any type of bow they can shoot . This is a great chance to get the young ones out and let them shoot . As any archer knows they are the fucture of this sport . Trust me it takes one time and they are hooked ! Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 7, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 14, 2017)

It will be here before we know it


----------



## ddd-shooter (Feb 15, 2017)

Never been. Is it shotgun start? How long does it typically take to shoot 50 targets?


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 15, 2017)

3-6 hours , we had a few that shot 50 in under 3 hours but they blew threw it . First ones there and they were on a mission . . The key is to get there early , pre registerin online . We will be shooting Fri . After 12:00 as well . It's alot of fun especially if you have a good bunch to shoot with . A lot of different targets .


----------

